# Is it possible to take a photo without perspective?



## Ledopmi (Sep 14, 2005)

I would like to take a photo of a car that I can use to draw a two dimensional outline of the car at every angle.  Due to perspective, parts of the car that are further away are actually smaller on the photo.  Is there a way to take a picture that will show everything without perspective?


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Sep 14, 2005)

No, but you can approximate lack of perspective by using a really long lens.

IE a 500mm with a 2x converter.
http://cgi.ebay.com/500-mm-F-8-manu...ryZ48552QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

That's going to put you far enough from the car to make perspective minimal.


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 15, 2005)

or a tilt-shift (for example canon's TS-E series) lens, which is made specifically for this purpose and some DoF stretching.


----------



## NeoDude (Sep 15, 2005)

I think there is a way to use the vanishing point filter in PS CS2 to to this. You would need to draw in the plane of perspective over the car and then adjust it so that it was square.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Sep 15, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> or a tilt-shift (for example canon's TS-E series) lens, which is made specifically for this purpose and some DoF stretching.


Errr... that's not quite correct.

Or at least wouldn't work on cars.


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 15, 2005)

well, i suppose that's true. more for buildings. but i'd assume the same principles apply.


neodude had a good suggestion - just edit the perspective in PS.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Sep 15, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> neodude had a good suggestion - just edit the perspective in PS.


:meh:

That's impossible, unfortunately.

Longest lens you can afford will do that for you. Hmm... what's the original purpose trying to achieve?


----------



## Ledopmi (Sep 16, 2005)

I have been learning to model cars in 3d. A set of blue prints is the easiest way to do this accurately but they are very hard to find. I would like to create my own blue prints using photos .


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 16, 2005)

DocFrankenstein said:
			
		

> :meh:
> 
> That's impossible, unfortunately.
> 
> Longest lens you can afford will do that for you. Hmm... what's the original purpose trying to achieve?


 
really? hm...i've done it many times. I've done it for a client before and it turned out fine . but then again, that wasnt for cars...





but for your purpose, you can do that with a long lens.  just be perpendicular to the face or side of the car you are shooting to get minimal perspective.  there are also many things that you can download online that have those kind of things for you to grab so you dont have to take the photograph yourself.  ask a CG forum, they'll be able to help you alot more.  this is the best I know of: www.cgtalk.com


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Sep 16, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> really? hm...i've done it many times. I've done it for a client before and it turned out fine . but then again, that wasnt for cars...


You can correct converging lines for a planar object, but you can't make objects closer be the same size as objects far away.

:mrgreen:

If you can and done it, then you'd also be able to take a portrait taken with 24mm lens and make it look like it was taken with an 85 or 200. Not just stretch it a bit.


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 16, 2005)

DocFrankenstein said:
			
		

> *You can correct converging lines for a planar object*, but you can't make objects closer be the same size as objects far away.
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> If you can and done it, then you'd also be able to take a portrait taken with 24mm lens and make it look like it was taken with an 85 or 200. Not just stretch it a bit.


 
hahaha, my bad.  that's what i meant all this time


----------



## Ledopmi (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for letting me know.


----------

